# Antenna splitter



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi,
I have the Delphi SKYFI unit in my home, I would like to add another unit as well. Can I use the same antenna for both docks? Or do they have to be dedicated antennas? Steven Stern


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome To DBSTalk Stevies :hi:

Yes, each unit will need it's own antenna.


----------

